# 2012 predictions



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

Just wanted to see what you guys have on your to do lists for the upcoming year. Any bows you wanna buy/try? Goals you wanna achieve for shooting/hunting? Personally, Im gonna shoot my Cyborg and Dakota recurve a bunch and get very good with them both. By September, I wanna be able to out shoot Mitchell.  I dont know if that will happen or not but you gotta aim high so to speak.  What are some of your goals?


----------



## eric schmaus (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm gonna' get revenge on the bucks that eluded me this year! Well, one of them at least! If any of them are still alive that is! lol Or maybe not! Merry Christmas


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

I bet you will Eric !! Is your season already closed for this year? Our rut is just getting going good now. Ours closes Jan 31 so I still have some time to try and get me a barebow kill. Merry Christmas to you and yours as well.


----------



## eric schmaus (Mar 7, 2011)

BOHO said:


> I bet you will Eric !! Is your season already closed for this year? Our rut is just getting going good now. Ours closes Jan 31 so I still have some time to try and get me a barebow kill. Merry Christmas to you and yours as well.


 Our early bow season ended Nov. 12th. It comes back in for a few weeks after Christmas. I will probably get back out as I left a couple stands hanging just in case. I like to rabbit and pheasant hunt this time of year too, we have a long season for them here. It's post rut here for the most part, may still be a few young deer coming in late but not many, some buck are shedding here already!


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

My Goals for 2012.......Shoot better......Have more fun shooting.....Get to more IBO shoots, maybe a couple ASA shoots.....Lose some weight/get back in shape...............Jim


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Finish in the top 5 at Vegas this next Feb. I finished in the top 3-4 in all the California State shoots this year, I want to do better this next year. Shoot the big NFAA Redding 3-D Trail shoot and finish in the top 5.
And my biggest dream is to get picked up by Martin Archery.
Don.


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

Shoot more, have fun and make sure I get to the 'big three' comps over here.


----------



## 4X-24 BOB (Jul 4, 2003)

After two years of release shooting I set my VE+ up with a timberdoodle ! Man did it feel good to have a tab on again !!! If my elbow holds out look out Louisville !!!!!! :wink::darkbeer:


----------



## Bruce K (Jun 1, 2002)

My goal for 2012 is to keep enjoying the sport that I love, and to get stronger do I can shoot my recurve to its full ability, hopefully by this time next year I will have my grand masters with the recurve as well (3 rounds over 700 out of 800 in a row unsighted)


----------



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

For 2012 I am much more worried about finding a place(s) to hunt locally then anything tackle related. My long time private access ended unexpectedly on October 1st and I have not been able to get away from others on public land. Had yet another confrontation today about whose "spot" is whose and I’m about ready to just hang it up. This is supposed to be fun. Sorry,…I digressed.

On the tackle side I am going to stay with the current Dorado configuration for 3Ds and for hunting if I keep myself from having an aneurism. :darkbeer:

I'm trying to think happy thoughts...


----------



## Ack (May 13, 2005)

jcs-bowhunter said:


> For 2012 I am much more worried about finding a place(s) to hunt locally then anything tackle related. My long time private access ended unexpectedly on October 1st and I have not been able to get away from others on public land. Had yet another confrontation today about whose "spot" is whose and I’m about ready to just hang it up. This is supposed to be fun. Sorry,…I digressed.
> 
> On the tackle side I am going to stay with the current Dorado configuration for 3Ds and for hunting if I keep myself from having an aneurism. :darkbeer:
> 
> I'm trying to think happy thoughts...



Gotta love Michigan public land don't you Jerry! Keep at it....there are still good spots to be had!


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

these are some wonderful goals !!!!!! I have talked to most of you a god bit on here and I know that you can all achieve what your setting out to do !!! Good luck and stay determined. Best of luck to Don as well for trying to shoot for Martin. As much as he pushes those Shadowcats they ought to have a spot for him !!!! LOL !!


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

Mine are very simple.
#1. Recover from having a knee replacement last Tuesday.
#2. Beat target panic into oblivion.

Any other goal behind these two will ( *AND I MEAN WILL* ) fall into its proper place.


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

I just want continued good health and find the time to shoot my bows in 2012. 
This is my 30th year shooting and it just gets better each year. Well except for the decline of compound bows to pick from for finger shooting.

Good luck to you all and I hope you all meet your goals for 2012. :thumbs_up


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

good luck with the knee Boyd. I have had each of mine scoped but not replaced. I know it will get better for you soon. I have to break my snap shooting with the recurve and learn to hold but I have a Samick Sage for that.  I hope I will have my form down with compounds and trad by April so I can concentrate on accuracy til Sept. I wanna kill a deer with my Dakota next year bad !! 

I hear what your saying jmoose. Finger bows are getting more rare every year. Dont know what were gonna do in 10 years. I guess we'll have to all shoot trad; not a bad thing at all though.


----------



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

I hope to get to Louisville for NFAA indoor Nat's and to Mechanicsburg, Pa. for the Outdoor Nat's. I have a Nat'l title to defend don't you know!
Been shooting in the 290's here locally in the Barebow style...just hope I can keep it up and make Louisville!


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

fuelracerpat said:


> I hope to get to Louisville for NFAA indoor Nat's and to Mechanicsburg, Pa. for the Outdoor Nat's. I have a Nat'l title to defend don't you know!
> Been shooting in the 290's here locally in the Barebow style...just hope I can keep it up and make Louisville!


Your shooting 290's on a Vegas 300 round, barebow?
DANG.
Don.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

I am with you Boyd; I want to beat the TP into oblivion. Finally, I seem to be making good progress, but still not quiet where I want/need to be.

I am also wanting to try the soon to be released New Breed bow that is a longer, higher brace height version of the Cyborg.

I want to spend more time just flinging arrows with friends. When I read about the old guys that came along before us (Hill, Pearson, Wilhelms, etc) they were constantly after some kind of critter with their bows. They hunted everything from gophers, ground hogs, wild donkeys, quail, rabbits, squirrels all the way to deer. When all the emphasis is on deer hunting, I end up spending 9 months practicing and only 3 months out there enjoying the hunt. Gotta find more ways to get out there with the bow!!

Good luck to all you guys. The experience and knowledge out here is sure a good thing to tap into.

Cato


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

thats awesome fuelracerpat. I hope you can keep it up. Good luck at the shoots. 

I'm in the same boat with Mitchell. Id love to chase something in the off season but looks like all it will be is turkeys this spring at the camp. People complain about the pigs tearing up their land but in the off season they dont want anybody on there to keep the population down. Hopefully we can get a few hunts in this summer on the river before it gets too hot.


----------



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

zestycj7 said:


> Your shooting 290's on a Vegas 300 round, barebow?
> DANG.
> Don.


No, I am not shooting on the Vegas face... a regular NFAA indoor 300 face. Weekend before last at one of our SYWAT(Shoot Your Way Across Texas)shoots, I posted a 292 w/33x on Sat. and a 292 w/32x on Sun.
One score for the Adult Male Barebow division and one for the Senior Male Barebow division.
One of our Master Senior Barebow shooters known as "Fast Eddie" McCrary has a sponsor that is puttin' up $500 for the high score shot with fingers and no sights at our upcoming Indoor State Championship in February. If someone really has their "stuff" together and shoots a 300...it is worth a $1,000. Just his way of tryin' to get some interest back in the non-sighted finger classes. The young man that won the money last year posted a really respectable 295 to win. He put up $300 for the Outdoor State Championship last July for the high score and with $1,000 purse for a high score over 500. I won the $300 and the State Championship...but the $1,000 was safe...ukey:
He has been makin' noises about a really big purse, maybe at Nationals, of $5,000...but is un-confirmed at this point. So...practice up!


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey fuelracerpat is that for nonsight and fingers any style BB and BH and did you mean indoor Nats. or Outdoor Nats. ?
This could get Interesting
Gary


----------



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

2413gary said:


> Hey fuelracerpat is that for nonsight and fingers any style BB and BH and did you mean indoor Nats. or Outdoor Nats. ?
> This could get Interesting
> Gary


ANY non-sight/finger class...Traditional, Bowhunter, Barebow...And the venue is not set yet, I think if Eddie has his way, it could be at both, but all this is still "in the works".


----------



## JMLOWE (Apr 19, 2011)

I also hope to attend both Indoor and Outdoor Nationals and would love to break the Texas Indoor record for BHFSL (pins and fingers).

Continue to shoot and enjoy my love of archery and the outdoors and harvest a 170" B&C typical whitetail!

Hve been considering shooting a few ASA 3D events as well.


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

let Rick Welch know too so you guys can have some competition. lol


----------



## CraigA (Mar 9, 2011)

Tossing up between a Shadow cat or Septer V Pro to replace my Mathews Conquest Apex. 

Have also been shooting a fair mixture of release aid with speed bows, and at the other end traditional gear with barebow. I think I will primary try and just shoot compound with fingers and sights and try to improve my shooting, rather then swapping equipment all the time. 

While I am having fun shooting different gear all the time, I need a bit of consistency.


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

I hear that Craig. I'm going to do away with the release almost exclusively I think and just shoot fingers barebow and trad. My mind can tell the difference cause I have no trouble shooting the barebow compound but it still wants to snap shoot when I have the recurve. Gotta get that fixed this spring.


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

It's almost half way thru 2012 already !!!!!!!! well, January. LOL How's everybody's new year going? I have lost a few pounds and am looking forward to losing more this summer. My shooting is coming along and will hopefully just get better and better. Now to find either a turkey or pig to get after next month. Oh, and squirrels.  btw, my 12,000th post too !!!!


----------



## krmccubbins (Feb 5, 2011)

My goal is to place in top three in vegas been shooting allot and fell can do it. Find a new bow for outdoor so can get that ball rolling so can be ready for outdoor nationals in 2013.


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

great goals krm. good luck !!!!


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

krmccubbins said:


> My goal is to place in top three in vegas been shooting allot and fell can do it. Find a new bow for outdoor so can get that ball rolling so can be ready for outdoor nationals in 2013.


Woohoooo 2013 in Darrington again! 

Ok, mine are to:

1. Have fun
2. Make it to Louisville again.
3. Shoot well in Redding
4. Convince the wife that I NEED to go to Mechanicsburg.
5. Have fun. (did I say that 2 times?) 
6. Break that dang State Indoor record this time!


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

krmccubbins said:


> My goal is to place in top three in vegas been shooting allot and fell can do it. Find a new bow for outdoor so can get that ball rolling so can be ready for outdoor nationals in 2013.


 Ok Kris,
Now I have to try and beat up on you too....LOL
I would love to just finish in the money.
Don.


----------



## ImMrgee (Dec 29, 2010)

Goals for 2012: Have fun, teach my 6 year old son to shoot, get the monkey off my back and win a State Championship, Win a medal at the Iowa Games, Have fun. Spread the word about archery to those that do not know how much fun it is and travel to more shoots and meet lots of cool new people. That is 2012 in a nutshell for me!


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

thats a great 2012 goal right there !! Good luck with it !!


----------



## ImMrgee (Dec 29, 2010)

I have always enjoyed archery but I do not think people really know how much fun it is to go out and shoot and meet new people. So it is a goal to invite at least one new person to each shoot that I go to this year. I just pray the monkeys do not attack them too, like they have me. LOL


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

My Goals Are
1) Grow the sport by teaching 25 new archery students how to shoot. 
2) Shoot my average or better at Vegas
3) Get to at least 4 outdoor tournaments 
5) Enjoy shooting and make new friends!

Happy new year to everyone!


----------



## krmccubbins (Feb 5, 2011)

Yea Don you know us McCubbins are allways trying to be the best. Im shootin a 285 in practice so should be able to place. Im allways lookin for someone to beat up on me tho makes me shoot better. 


zestycj7 said:


> Ok Kris,
> Now I have to try and beat up on you too....LOL
> I would love to just finish in the money.
> Don.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

krmccubbins said:


> Yea Don you know us McCubbins are allways trying to be the best. Im shootin a 285 in practice so should be able to place. Im allways lookin for someone to beat up on me tho makes me shoot better.


 285!!!!!
Well there goes my chance, shooting hi 260's low 270's.
Don.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Ha no worries Don I shoot FLX not bare bow so keep the faith you may still prevail.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

I just shot 2 Vegas 300 rounds. Shot a 260 and a 269. I still have along ways to go. I wish I could figure that string walking thing out...LOL. Oh well I will just keep shooting like I always have...looks good let go.
Don.


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

well I have about 2 or 3 days of hunting left to get a deer with my fingers/barebow set up. The way my luck has been I dont know if it's gonna happen but I'll get an A for effort. Just in case I do get lucky, I will have a camera handy !!!  Is everyone else's season already over?


----------



## eric schmaus (Mar 7, 2011)

BOHO said:


> well I have about 2 or 3 days of hunting left to get a deer with my fingers/barebow set up. The way my luck has been I dont know if it's gonna happen but I'll get an A for effort. Just in case I do get lucky, I will have a camera handy !!!  Is everyone else's season already over?


 Today was the last day here in SW PA, still open in certain counties out east, but I've been done. Woods behind my house devoid of deer right now, finally pulled my last stand. Been rabbit hunting mostly, it's in till Feb., then get ready for spring gobbler and trout fishing! Before you know it time to hang stands again! lol


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

thats for sure Eric. I just hope we dont have another record breaking summer. Wish we had some rabbits. Would love to go rabbit hunting with my recurve


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

First goal achieved.
Going back to work tomorrow.
All-be-it light duty. Still hitting the grind stone.


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

way to go Boyd !!! congrats


----------

